# The new evolution



## evolutionpep (Nov 14, 2014)

*YOUR NUMBER ONE SOURCE FOR PEPTIDES IS CELEBRATING THE START OF THE HOLIDAYS WITH A REFRESHING SALE! WE ARE YOUR SOURCE FOR THE FINEST QUALITY AND MOST COMPETITIVELY PRICED RESEARCH PEPTIDES AND CHEMICALS! CLICK TODAY EVOLUTIONPEPTIDES.COM!
*
*SPOTLIGHT SALES!*


*MELANOTAN II - $16.99
CJC 1295 w/o DAC (MOD GRF 1-29) - $25.00 BUY 1 GET 1 FREE!!!*


*LIQUID SPECIALS!*


*CLENBUTEROL - $21.99
TADALAFIL - $21.99
CLOMIPHENE - $21.99
T3 - $27.99 BUY 2 GET 1 FREE
TAMOXIFEN - $27.99 BUY 2 GET 1 FREE*


*PEPTIDE SPECIALS!*


*IGF DES - $59.00
IGF LR3 - $59.00
FRAG - $36.99 BOGO
GHRP-2 - $23.99 BOGO
GHRP-6 - $23.99 BOGO
HEXARELIN - $19.99 BOGO*


*NO PROMO CODES NEEDED!*


*USE* *FREESHIP **FOR FREE USA SHIPPING!*


*DONT FORGET NOW AVAILABLE:*
*EPITALON
ACE-031
FOLLISTATIN (LIMITED)*


*WE TRULY VALUE YOU CHOOSING US AND STRIVE TO MAKE YOUR EXPERIENCE BETTER EVERYDAY! WE HAVE SOME MAJOR ANNOUNCEMENTS IN THE WORKS ? NEW PRODUCTS AND BRAND NEW WEBSITE AND MOBILE LAUNCH! GET READY FOR IT.*


*www.evolutionpeptides.com*


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 20, 2014)

*THE EVOLUTION IS HERE*​


----------

